# Ich bin auch neu



## Katiina (6 Nov. 2008)

Hallo erstmal, also ich bin dann auch mal neu  Bin weiblich, 18 Jahre alt, joa


----------



## Katzun (6 Nov. 2008)

weiblich, 18 jahre alt ist immer willkommen

wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns und hoffe auf eine rege beteiligung


----------



## saviola (6 Nov. 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass beim Stöbern.


----------



## maierchen (6 Nov. 2008)

Joa Hallo Katiina Herzlich wilkommen hier an Board und Viel Spaß bei Stöbern.
vieleich liest man sich ja mal!


----------



## Tokko (6 Nov. 2008)

Schön das du uns gefunden hast Katiina.:thumbup:

Hoffe wir haben was nach deinen Geschmack. Wünsch dir noch viel Spaß bei uns.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Forelle (6 Nov. 2008)

willkommen


----------



## General (6 Nov. 2008)

Oh eine junge Dame 
Auch von mir ein grosses HALLO :thumbup:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (7 Nov. 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum! :thumbup:

Ich bin auch jung, süß, lieb, rosa und komme aus Österreich! 

Bis bald!
Tobi


----------



## Buterfly (9 Nov. 2008)

Na dann sag ich dir herzlich Willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (10 Nov. 2008)

Und auch ich begrüße den weiblichen Neuzugang!
Viel Spaß bei uns hadzahmen Burschen und auch Damen


----------

